# Farm ponds?



## bassmaster

Hello everyone, I was wondering if anyone knows of any farm ponds in the state that have bass in them? I've been looking for something to fish this year other than lakes. Shoot me a pm if you have any info on one or reply    .

Thanks

Curt


----------



## njsimonson

Might be a bit out of your way, being it is near GF, but the English Coulee diversion ponds are plum full of bass and perch. They are located near Thompson ND. Right in between Thompson and Emerado to be exact.


----------



## Bagman

Hey Nick...do those ponds have boat launches or are they simply tiny shore fishing ponds? What size are the perch?


----------



## big_buck14

there's a farm pond about 1/2 - 1 acre called mooretons pond about an hour from fargo it has: smallmouth bass, rainbow trout,

on the stocking report i saw catfish and perch but i havent caught any of those yet

keith


----------



## njsimonson

Bagman - The perch are small and the biggest bass I've seen come out of there is about 2 pounds. But I've heard rumors of 4 & 5 pounders coming out of there. The perch aren't all that big that I have seen. I think they might be stunted, because the numbers are pretty high.

There is no boat launch, but there is a gravel area between the cattails on the north shore which would allow for a canoe or jon boat to be launched with some ease.

Big Buck14 - What direction is this Mooreton's Pond from Fargo? What is the biggest smallie you have caught there? I'm strictly C&R, but if you just want to PM me instead of posting it, by all means.


----------



## big_buck14

njsimonson- im not gonna be much of a help to u on that cuz i've only been up there twice and it was with a friend and his dad but all i know is its south a fargo and almost to south dakota you might want to ask chris hustad because i think i remember reading a post on him being there

the biggest smallmouth ive seen that came out of there was about 3 lbs

keith


----------



## Bagman

Hey Nick...the pond is right along I29 as you get off the exit for Mooreton/Whapeton. It sees a fair amount of pressure so Im not sure how the population is in there anymore. Its just a small square impoundment...no real structure or cover to speak of. West side of the freeway. Frankly, I wouldnt drive the 50+ miles to fish it when I can gladly show you at least one far better spot CLOSER to Fargo. With 60s and some strong wind forecast for the weekend the ice will take a good beating...wont be long now!!


----------



## njsimonson

Ah man, Im on edge today. Everything up here in the Forks is melting and even starting to dry up already. These next two weeks are gonna do some damage and get the river flowing. Good thing I am busy with projects and competitions at school, so I won't think about it. I'm heading home to the Sheyenne next weekend (Ap 1) I'll let you all know how it goes. Maybe...MAYBE even the smallies will be starting to stir by then.

I know about the driving thing. I don't need to drive too far for good fishing around VC, but I was just curious as to where this pond was.


----------



## falconer_3

NS- You fish the Sheyenne? Where abouts? What do you usually catch? I fish alot up by harvey, and catch alot of northern, crappie, perch, and the occasional walleye.


----------



## njsimonson

Falconer -

I fish Valley City, hardcore. I'm a Sheyenne junkie, just about any night from Late April through mid-summer you can find me tooling around on the river in the Grumman from about 530 til dark. I target the smallies in particular, but will take anything that bites. I get a lot of pike and eyes on the side. Always C&R the smallies, so they are there for you. We'll have to get together one of these times (when the wind isn't 80 mph) and catch a few!


----------

